
Ang Lee made the most realistic movie ever.  It's unwatchable - triplesec
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/movies/2016/10/billy_lynn_s_long_halftime_walk_looks_fantastic_it_s_also_unwatchable.html?wpsrc=sh_all_dt_tw_ru
======
josefdlange
Is there a link to a small cut of the footage somewhere? Obviously it may not
be represented 100% on our MacBook Pros, but I'm interested in seeing the high
frame rate at work in this instance more than the extreme resolution.

------
triplesec
Title edited to provide some context without changing style.

